# Sell Jiu-jitsu to me!



## Aleem (Jul 19, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I am considering going to a university-based jiu-jitsu club where I study. However, despite my "research" I don't know what characteristics Japanese Jiu-jitsu has. Is there anything about it that is unique, or signature?

a) Is it a comprehensive art? What I mean by that is, is it an art that covers many of the ranges and methods of fighting e.g. grappling, striking etc. and where does its emphasis lay?

b) I generally feel that I'd have problems with learning on a technique-vs-technique basis and am hoping that Jitsu would provide me with some overlying principles. Is there a set of principles and philosophies which in essense, define the system?

Also, could you jiu-jitsu practitioners who might reply to this post, please let me know of your experiences with your jiu-jitsu? How effective as a self-defense/combat system have you found jiu-jitsu to be? Are there any weaknesses or holes in the system that you have come across? How long has it taken you to feel confident and proficient in dealing with random attacks?

I realise there are a lot of questions there and I haven't asked them all to be answered. I just thought I'd write them in to give you a jist of what sort of information I'm looking for regarding your views and experiences of JJJ.

Thanks for your time,

Aleem.


----------



## Saitama Steve (Jul 19, 2005)

Read this article on jujutsu & taijutsu 

This will give you some historical background.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 20, 2005)

Of course, styles vary. Often Japanese jujutsu is taught on a technique-by-technique basis, but there are definitely overarching principles of unbalancing, softness, circular motion, and so on.

Is it comprehensive? Styles vary, but in my experience, most styles of Japanese jujutsu focus on gettin in and then grappling, which generally means arm locks or body throws. It probably doesn't emphasize long range that much.

You're over-thinking this! Go for a class and try it out. See if you're convicned of its value then!


----------



## Aleem (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks steve,

That article was very informative; I got what I was looking for.

And yes arnisador, I'm thinking about this too much - I wish I didn't have the problem of spending 6 months in cambridge and 6 months back home; that'd make my progress there quicker and I would just "do" rather than "think."

Arnisador; what do you feel about a club that gives very little sparring (or no sparring) and works techniques and things very very precisely without bagwork? Would you find the time too supplement this lack of sparring and bagwork with another club that offers these things, or do it at home, or leave? Just wondering.



Thanks both of ya,

Aleem.


----------



## DavidCC (Jul 20, 2005)

Aleem, I can offer you 4 jiu-jitsus for the price of one if you buy today!  Ask about special financing!  And until August 1st, you can take advantage of special Jiu-jitsu employee priicing!  Jiu-jitsu is guaranteed to make your clothes cleaner, your carpets fresher, and your pets happier than any other jitsu available without a prescription!  Call now!


----------



## Aleem (Jul 20, 2005)

haha,

i'm sorry but a buy-one-get-one free would have been plausible - i keep clear of people who can sell ju-jitsus at a 4-for-1 pricing ... tell me, who did you steal those ju-jitsus from?



aleem


----------



## DavidCC (Jul 20, 2005)

Aleem said:
			
		

> haha,
> 
> i'm sorry but a buy-one-get-one free would have been plausible - i keep clear of people who can sell ju-jitsus at a 4-for-1 pricing ... tell me, who did you steal those ju-jitsus from?
> 
> ...


I found them washed up on the beach.  A whole case of them!  Must have wahed overboard off of a freigther on its way form Japan to Brazil.


----------



## Aleem (Jul 20, 2005)

DavidCC said:
			
		

> I found them washed up on the beach. A whole case of them! Must have wahed overboard off of a freigther on its way form Japan to Brazil.


Haha!


----------



## arnisador (Jul 20, 2005)

Aleem said:
			
		

> Arnisador; what do you feel about a club that gives very little sparring (or no sparring) and works techniques and things very very precisely without bagwork? Would you find the time too supplement this lack of sparring and bagwork with another club that offers these things, or do it at home, or leave? Just wondering.


 I think sparring in some form is necessary if self-defense is your goal. (In iaido, for example, self-perfection might be your goal instead.) So, I'd probably try to find such a school, though at my age I train more for enjoyment than self-defense so who knows what I might do personally!


----------



## Aleem (Jul 20, 2005)

As I thought. As its one of those good balanced replies arnisador; I was hoping you'd say something which'd allow me to ask yet another question ... actually, got it. 

How old are you? You make it sound as if you're 76 years old.

Aleem.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 20, 2005)

Aleem said:
			
		

> How old are you? You make it sound as if you're 76 years old.


 I'm not sure how to take that!  I'm 41 years old. I've practiced the martial arts since I was 14. I now feel like I can defend myself reasonably well, and I'm also living in a safe area and feel like it's less likely I'd need to, so I can indulge myself by studying what I want...which turns out to be Modern Arnis, JKD, and BJJ, as it happens. I'm about to spend 10 months out of town and who knows what I'll find at my temporary location!


----------



## Aleem (Jul 21, 2005)

haha,

sorry it wasn't meant to sound as if "oi how old are ya' grrrr ?" - i was just curious. wow that's a long time in the MAs. I stared at 19 - hopefully I'm a very well rounded fighter/MArtists in 5-6 years; and from then on I can really concentrate on one or two arts for the fun of it.

Is your jkd training fun? That's the impression I always get; jkders seem some of the most satisfied MAists around on these forums.

Aleem


----------



## arnisador (Jul 22, 2005)

I like it. It's very alive, it's varied, it's trained in a smart way, and it's helped me a lot with moving through the various ranges. There's so much motion in practicing it that it's hard not to enjoy doing it--long range, short range, grappling, down on the ground, back up again, greab a weapon...it keeps changing!

I should emphasize, though, that for me it's an adjunct to Modern Arnis, which remains my main art.


----------

